# A Disappointing Outlook....John Deere



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This info entitled "Company Spotlight" was from today's Knoxville News-Sentinel.

"Although John Deere reported better-than-expected quarterly results, its forecast for continuing sales declines weighed on the stock Wednesday.

In the fourth quarter Deere earned $649.2 million, or $1.83 per share, down from $806.8 million, or $2.11 per share, a year ago. Its revenue was $8.97 billion, down from $9.45 billion a year ago.

Analysts expected a profit of $1.57 per share and $7.73 billion in revenue for the quarter.

But the world's biggest farm equipment supplier says its annual net income will drop about 40 percent in its new fiscal year and revenue from agricultural and turf equipment will fall further than it did in fiscal 2014.

Falling commodity prices and lower farm income are hurting companies like Deere. In August, Deere lowered its outlook and said it would cut production in response to weak sales."

HE WHO HAS EARS, LET HIM LISTEN.

No one on this earth knows about agricultural finanacial expectations better than John Deere....they employ the best ag analysts that money can buy. We have seen hard times in almost every sector of this economy in the last 7 seven years with the exception of agriculture and now we have begun to see hard times in Ag over the last year. The last two years of the present political administration are by all economical accounts expected to be severe. Watch your spending habits closely. This will pass...with hopefully a sound and legitimate leadership in a newly elected administation in 2016.

I am grateful for my Lord, my family, and our Country. Happy Thanksgiving.

Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Seen on Agday a few weeks ago that Deere and AGCO were having lay offs especially in their harvesting plants and parts distribution centers due to low commodity prices did not mention CNH Global but sure they will follow suit. Hate to see good hard working people lose their jobs. Last paragraph in Mikes post good advice.


----------

